# feral mom cat and or 3 kittens need a home in South NJ



## mybabygirlstar (Jul 24, 2005)

I have a very sweet mom calico cat outside my house that had 6 kittens we tried to catch them but could not get any, now mom and just 3 kittens have been here for about 3 wks now and mom is trying to get in the house and 2 of the 3 beautiful kittens will let me pet them now that they no who has the cat food :thumb I would love to let her in but my 2 large dogs will eat her and if that doesnt happen she may eat my birds so its not a good idea for her to come in!! Anyway she needs a loving home with or without her babies so any one interested please email me at [email protected] -pittsgrove NJ


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If she was feral, she would probably not come in willingly. She's probably a stray or lost. 

I'll move this to Cats in Need.


----------



## mybabygirlstar (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks,ill post there


----------



## mybabygirlstar (Jul 24, 2005)

She is very sweet, she use to run like the wind but now she comes to me and dodges me to get in the door.I went out to feed her tonite and i saw a white flat worm on her backside so i have to take her tomorrow to the no kill shelter so she can get medical care now, i was hoping to find her a home but now iam going to try and get all of them in the morning so i can take them together. Rachel


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad you're getting them some help. Perhaps the no-kill shelter will find homes for them. I hope so.


----------

